# Trail Camera Footage at the Waterhole...and other things



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2019)

Two weeks worth of footage by a trail camera at a waterhole in the Florida Everglades.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey Seebreeze thanks for sharing this 
The real surprise for me was seeing the bear,cub not so much crows&squirrel.
The minx looked like the only one enjoying the waterhole,the owl was pretty to look at Sue


----------



## IKE (Feb 22, 2019)

Good find SB.

I was watching intently and everything was nice, quite and peaceful on the video but apparently I had my volume cranked up because when that crow squawked at 7:50.....I jumped.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2019)

Algonquin Park, Canada - trail camera footage


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice footage on these videos, Seabreeze. 
Spying on these animals to see what they're up to, cool!


----------



## DGM (Feb 23, 2019)

Watching a "48 Hours or Dateline" mystery a few weeks ago.  A murderer got caught dragging a body into the woods to bury it on a trail cam.  Karma at its best.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2019)

Great videos. That is quite a busy water hole. I must say I wouldn't want to be the one placing and retrieving the camera. I was surprised to see the size of the bears in the Everglades. I was thinking more like alligators.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2019)

Fun video. The otter thought he owned that water hole.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2019)

Hope I'm never camping in a nearby area after a release like this!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 9, 2019)

Oh wow!!! Skeery bear!


----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## old medic (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a couple set up here, mostly to track the deer population. But have caught coyotes, bobcat, and a bear in the last 2 years.
All less than 100 yards from the house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## danielk (Mar 30, 2020)

What a smart spot to put  a trail cam, all the animals are using the tree as a natural bridge.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 6, 2020)

I have a bunch of cams set up on my property in Virginia, but set on still mode.

Besides the usual deer/bear/turkey, we have coyotes and bobcats here, but I've yet to capture any.

Those are nice vids.


----------

